# diy ramp access



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Guys

Does anyone know of a place near Edinburgh that has ramp access that you can hire by the hour? Also does anyone know of any units that are available to rent for a day or weekend?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Tim,
If you give me a shout on what you are looking for as in how long you need ramp work space etc i might be able to sort something out for you at a weekend in my Units, only issue is they are in Kinghorn Fife








regards
Neil


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I recall seeing an add on gumtree I think, that hired out ramp space by the hour. Was in/near Livingston. Provide your own tools. Photo of the place didnt look great tho...


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Neil you are a legend mate, that is very kind. I have just acquired a rather crusty '92 E30 325i convertible and I would love to have a good look at the underside to see what sort of state it is in. I would also love to give it a service and it is so much easier to do on a ramp. To be honest I have a long list of things that I would love to do but we have a baby due in a month or two and it might all have to wait for a while.

I want to get the belts all changed and have a look at the powersteering etc as it feels massively heavy and the ATF is FAR TO RUNNY. The only issue is that I have never done any of the belts or steering on cars before so it will be a learn by mistakes sort of thing.

Sorry rambling...anyway the priority would be to have a look at the underside and see if it is ok and give it a quick oil change service.

Tim


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

twoscoops said:


> Neil you are a legend mate, that is very kind. I have just acquired a rather crusty '92 E30 325i convertible and I would love to have a good look at the underside to see what sort of state it is in. I would also love to give it a service and it is so much easier to do on a ramp. To be honest I have a long list of things that I would love to do but we have a baby due in a month or two and it might all have to wait for a while.
> 
> I want to get the belts all changed and have a look at the powersteering etc as it feels massively heavy and the ATF is FAR TO RUNNY. The only issue is that I have never done any of the belts or steering on cars before so it will be a learn by mistakes sort of thing.
> 
> ...


Hi Tim,

Im not free this weekend but if the following one say Sunday morning the 5th February you are more than welcome to pop across no problems at all.#
Send me your mobile number and i will give you a shout closer to the time if anything should crop up but that weekend i am about the units anyway :thumb:

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Also if you if you have not got the service kit send me the reg plate and i can order it up from unipart closer to the time for you at trade price save you a few pennies for when the baby comes. No cost for the use of the unit either mate as i will be there and ramp wont be doing anything anyway :thumb:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks Neil, I'll drop you a pm this evening....legend!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ now thats a cracking offer, good one Neil :thumb:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Bloody hell Neil, hadn't seen the second post that is powerful decent of you mate thanks a million! That is really really appreciated mate!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Also if you if you have not got the service kit send me the reg plate and i can order it up from unipart closer to the time for you at trade price save you a few pennies for when the baby comes. No cost for the use of the unit either mate as i will be there and ramp wont be doing anything anyway :thumb:


Very generous there, shows how nice the folk on DW are. :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Also if you if you have not got the service kit send me the reg plate and i can order it up from unipart closer to the time for you at trade price save you a few pennies for when the baby comes. No cost for the use of the unit either mate as i will be there and ramp wont be doing anything anyway :thumb:


Some guy :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Some guy :thumb:


Agreed!

Let's get a day at yours when the weather brightens up! :buffer::buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

amiller said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Let's get a day at yours when the weather brightens up! :buffer::buffer: :thumb:


it will happen :thumb::detailer::buffer:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> it will happen :thumb::detailer::buffer:


I'll volunteer my car to get polished! :doublesho :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

amiller said:


> I'll volunteer my car to get polished! :doublesho :buffer: :thumb:


I volunteer you help :lol::lol:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Cracking offer there Neil.. 

As said last week be good to get a catch up with you, hopefully get a meet sorted this year.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

amiller said:


> I'll volunteer my car to get polished! :doublesho :buffer: :thumb:


Yep, and I'm gonna polish a massive knob right in the centre of the bonnet.
With 80 grit sandpaper.

:lol: :lol: some call it payback.

Oh and a meet sounds good.. I'd certainly travel :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Very handy! Only ten minutes from me as well!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Yep, and I'm gonna polish a massive knob right in the centre of the bonnet.
> With 80 grit sandpaper.
> 
> :lol: :lol: some call it payback.
> ...


Thing is, when it rains you'll notice Andy has kindly applied g1 is such a way that a massive **** and balls beads on your rear window


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

some guy Neil :thumb: very generous.

I'll be along to see you hopefully soon mate, need tyres swapped over to new wheels.
:thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> some guy Neil :thumb: very generous.
> 
> I'll be along to see you hopefully soon mate, need tyres swapped over to new wheels.
> :thumb:


Anytime Aaron just give me a shout :wave:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Neil I will drop you a pm later today but to give you an idea of the project,










It is going to take a while but I am excited about the challenge! If you need a guinea car for the meet this might be the challenge haha!!


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

neil, seen ur offers on this post and wondering if i could use one of ur ramps to do engine oil and gearbox oil change sometime soon?

thanks

andy


----------

